# Anyone know the % electricty has gone up over past 5 years



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how much eletricity has increased percentage wise here in the past 5 and how much it will be going up at the end of august

Thanks :ranger:


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

mmmmm no-one ?????

cmon guys someone should know something .............


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've heard it will go up by 30% in September. Cyprus already has one of the highest costs of electricity in Europe.

There was a 3-4% increase beginning of 2010: Electricity Prices Set to Rise Again in Cyprus - 22 February 2010 - Guide2Cyprus News

Then because all electricity in Cyprus is produced by oil the cost of oil has gone up so the cost of electricity has gone up.

There's a table here as well: Energy price statistics - Statistics explained

Also this:



> Prices for household users were below the European averages until 2006 when an increase of 33.9%
> was recorded and therefore now exceed the EU averages. Prices for industrial users have been well above the
> European averages since 2000, a difference that was further exacerbated in 2006, as a result of a 41.6%
> increase.


http://ec.europa.eu/energy/energy_policy/doc/factsheets/market/market_cy_en.pdf


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zin said:


> I've heard it will go up by 30% in September. Cyprus already has one of the highest costs of electricity in Europe.
> 
> There was a 3-4% increase beginning of 2010: Electricity Prices Set to Rise Again in Cyprus - 22 February 2010 - Guide2Cyprus News
> 
> ...


Thanks Zin x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

unfortunately after the idiots blew up the main power station it appears that there is going to be an increase of between 20 and 30% to pay for the increased cost of producing electricty as a result.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> unfortunately after the idiots blew up the main power station it appears that there is going to be an increase of between 20 and 30% to pay for the increased cost of producing electricty as a result.


Hi there long time no speak  I know I can t believe that as if we don t pay enough already !!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That idiot communist farmer who runs this country should be arrested and made to pay for his negligence. He has 18 months left to do his worst to ruin this country
Unforunately the ruling president of this country is immune from prosecution no matter what he does.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nothing like naming and shaming!?


----------

